
World’s tiniest Mac Plus has ESP32 inside - porsupah
https://www.elektormagazine.com/news/world-s-tiniest-mac-plus-has-esp32-inside
======
strangecasts
If you haven't checked it out, Sprite_tm - who was behind this project - has a
homepage with writeups of lots of other projects, which are all great reading:
[http://spritesmods.com/](http://spritesmods.com/)

------
glitch
Sprite_tm’s presentation at the 2017 Hackaday Superconference... “Small Fruit:
Disembiggening the Macintosh Plus” (31 min.) →
[https://youtu.be/V-PiNVPp5h0](https://youtu.be/V-PiNVPp5h0)

------
deadprogram
This is very cool!

